# Varmint/Tactical Scope Advice



## bustaduck (Feb 12, 2007)

I am going to purchase a new 22-250 in the next week or so. I think that I am going to get the Remington 700 SPS Varmint. I will be using it mostly for target shooting and maybe a trip for Prairie Dogs this summer.

Now that I have narrowed down the gun, I am having a hard time deciding on a scope. I have sporter weight Ruger 77 in 22-250 with a cheap simmons 6.5X20X50 on it. This scope does a decent job, but I kind of wanted a scope with turrets for dialing in for distance or mil dots so I can start to learn how to shoot at longer ranges. I was kind of thinking something in a higher power also. Maybe up to around 30 power.

Of course, I am on a limited budget or this wouldn't be that difficult of a question. I would like to be $200 or under if possible.

Any suggestions of what brand of scope might fit well for this would be much appreciated.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

30x+ won't work very many days for shooting prairie dogs, too much mirage, regardless how much you spend. I have a 6.5-20 Leupold and 6-24 B&L and have a tough time getting past 12x many days.

In your price range I'd look at the Weaver V-16. The adjustments (turrets) are very good and their fine duplex is very good for small targets.

For the most part high power and low dollar don't go together. A good lower powered scope is much better than a poor high powered scope.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The Bushnell 3200 Elite 10X Tactical Scope can be had for around $200.00 if you shop around.

This is the absolute best at the low end of the price range for Tac/Varmint scopes. I use one on my work rifle (Remington 700LH VS 308). Way better glass than the price suggests.

At powers much beyond 12X, mirage, shake, and limited field of view negate any advantage. I have a Sightron 4-16 Target Scope (around $450) on a Remington 700LH in 22-250, and I never put it higher than 12X. You'll find 10X about optimum for for the majority of Tactical/Varmint shooting...


----------



## bustaduck (Feb 12, 2007)

OK. Based on the previous advice. I have one more question. Should I look for a scope with Mil Dots or a very fine duplex with a target dot? I read a couple of previous posts on this forum about Mil Dots and using them to estimate range and such that got me interested in trying a scope that has them. However, I also had the chance to shoot a friends gun last weekend at the range with a very fine target dot. I am not sure what power it was, but I know that at 100 yards it was much easier seeing and precicely aiming at the target than with my 3X9 cranked up to 9.

I guess I don't know if I should plan on using a scope with a fine duplex and a target dot and dialing in the distance on the turret or using the mil dots to aid me in just aiming high. I am a little afraid that the heavier duplex on the Mil Dot scopes may be on the thick side for smaller game and target shooting. I know that my current 6.5X20 duplex seems a bit on the heavy side.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have scopes from $1100 down to $59. On my XR100 Remington I currently have a 6X24 Bushnell with Mil Dot. From Natchez it is only $117. Not the best, but it will do.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

You could use a duplex for ranging.

Just need to understand your reticle is all.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

That's a personal preference, Bustaduck. I prefer Mil Dots, but I'm very familiar with them and know how to use them. In a nutshell, at 10X the distance between two Mil Dots is 3.45" to 3.6" at 100 yards (depending on the scope). Knowing this, you can then quickly and accurately estimate range on a target (particularly human sized) out to 1000 yards and beyond. Once range is established, the proper number of elevation clicks are made to arrive at a dead on hold (Tactical Rifles are normally sighted in dead on at 100 yards).

That being said, they can be used for hasty hold over with practice and are very useful as a reference for wind drift hold off. This is a snap to pre-calculate if you have a Ballistics program and a Mil Dot Master (slide rule calculator designed to make mil dot calculations). I know the formulas by heart, and can still do them faster on a MD Master.

The Bushnell 3200 Elite 10X is a Mil Dot Scope with Tactical Turrets, BTW...

If you want a reticle that is calibrated for bullet drop, you can look into the Burris Ballistic Plex. I have these scopes on several rifles and they work very well out to 500-600 yards. They are easy to use, just range and put the proper plex on the target. They are somewhat expensive, though.

Nikon also makes a series of scopes with a calibrated bullet drop reticle, as well...


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

farmerj said:


> You could use a duplex for ranging.
> 
> Just need to understand your reticle is all.


You're lett'n secrets out without the question being asked. Answer one question at a time and we can look more smarter more often! :stirpot:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Horsager said:


> farmerj said:
> 
> 
> > You could use a duplex for ranging.
> ...


------and you can use your duplex for holdover also, but you have to go down in power for longer ranges, which sucks. :stirpot: oh, ya, sorry about that Horsager.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

> ------and you can use your duplex for holdover also, but you have to go down in power for longer ranges, which sucks. oh, ya, sorry about that Horsager.


Somes' a known'

Somes' a learn'n

Some are scratchn' their skull

Company websites that publish subtension values are mighty handy.


----------



## acloco (Jul 2, 2006)

http://www.midwayusa.com/epromolisting. ... =100689420

Received an email...with a promotion code of OPTIC3002 - take an extra $25 off any $300 or more scope.

Take a look.....


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Plainsman help me out here, it's been 4 years since I did any of this as I took all my scopes off.

Mind you I am working off memory that is old.

1 MIL= ~3.6" at 100 yards. I won't get into the metric conversion.

From what I remember. All of this has to be done on the lowest power setting on these type reticle scopes.

The finer portions of the reticle are the same thickness as the mil-dots. About 1/10 of a mil or .36". This is where the fine hair cross hairs become great on long range targets.

That center dot = 1/4 mil on most scopes.

The distance from the center of the crosshair to the start of the taper on the duplex = 1 mil on most scopes.

Using a bench rest to remove the shooter and a target, you could test these numbers.

To do so would have to be done with a specific match grade ammo or an accurate handload.

May have to to this again.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Here's a quick refresher for you farmerj.

http://www.leupold.com/resources/downloads/Leupold_Mil_Dot_Instruction_Manual.pdf


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

horsager,

I am not talking the Mil-Dot reticle.
http://www.shooterready.com/lrsdemo.html

I am talking the good old fashioned Duplex.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

farmerj

I have never worked out Mil equivalents on a duplex scope. I worked out each range by shooting at 100 yards on each power setting. My old 300 mag when sighted in at 3 inches high at 100 put me on at three hundred yards. Then on 9X using the post I was on at 400. When I turned down the power to 6X the post put me on at 500, and when I went to 4X I was on at 600 yards. It sure sucked to go down in power for the longer ranges, but I have killed prairie dogs at 600 yards on 3X.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Farmerj, my bad, I misunderstood your question. When I see MOA I for the most part assume the question pertains to Mil-dot reticles. I know it doesn't have to work that way, that's just been my experience

Here's a quickie that applies to Leupold Vari-x/VX 3 only. On the power ring there are two sets of numbers. 1st is of course power, behind that number are the numbers 2 through 6. The 2 through 6 represent the power at which 16" is represented (2 through 6 represents 200-600yds) by the verticle crosshair to post distance of the duplex reticle. So, if you took 16 and divided it by the number (2 through 6) you'd have the MOA holdover represented by the top of the post at varying powers.


----------

